# Grave Grabber Finished!!!



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well folks, another one "down"! Just need to finishe the gallows for my hangman tomorrow and Im done!! Well, almost. I also ordered two 750watt strobes and a Chauvet strobe controller to handle the lightning...Ill show the demo of that soon...for now take a look at this one...

Gravegrabber video by meltdown211 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid211.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid211.photobucket.com/albums/bb258/meltdown211/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb258/meltdown211/gravegrabber


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice ..pretty quiet too
your haunt should be pretty spooky when you are done.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Meltdown, your killing me. Your knocking these things out like a production line, I've been working on a Axworthy Flying Ghost for a month now with no luck. Plus I only just ordered my wiper motors. Great Prop & video!
:zombie:


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Thats funny...*

We actually started that GG last year and PULLED OUR HAIR OUT trying to make it work... Its funny, I just said that to my brother (he is actively making props also), we struggled last year to make just one prop now we have 5 done? What the hell? Maybe we are getting smarter in our old age...nah thats not it...

Melty


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Wiper motor..*

I actually went to Advance Auto Parts looking for a cheap wiper motor.. The cheapest I found was like 59.95 new. The guy started looking thru the computer and found one for $35, I said "ill take it"! The catch was, there was two in the box, and I had to buy both. $70, two new wiper motors, they run quiet and are strong. If you are interested, I can get the model number, I know you can find them cheaper online but I was not patient enough to wait for it to come. If anyone is like me and wants it NOW, you can run up to get them.

Melty


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

After watching you and Dark Lord go at the wipers power supply for the entire evening, I ordered the thing from monterguts. I think the motor & power supply together were $35. It's just I have to wait & wait. 
:zombie:


----------



## haunted_hallow (Sep 9, 2007)

hey meltdown211, can you post the model # for that $35 motor.. from AAP . I appreciate it.. and also some instructions on power supply hookup of your motor..
Thanks


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Wiper Motor*

The box had no identifing marks on it but the motor itself says this.

601-303
Wiper Motor
Vendor Code 51960
Made in China

The guy behind the counter kept asking for a vehicle or model and all I said was "it didnt matter" "whatever is the cheapest"(I had to tell him what I was doing) So he pulled these off the shelf. Both motors are in the one box. I am using an ATX powersupply from an old computer. Its REALLY easy to hook up, it may be easier once you have it in your hand and I can walk you throught it. There is a tutorial here on power from an ATX powersupply.

http://www.scary-terry.com/atxps/atxps.htm


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Sweet. I am thinking of doing one if the time is available (So probably not) I have a Monster Guts wiper motor setup I need to use.
Nice work!!!!


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

haunted_hallow said:


> hey meltdown211, can you post the model # for that $35 motor.. from AAP . I appreciate it.. and also some instructions on power supply hookup of your motor..
> Thanks


We order ours from MECI for about $18, looks like they might be out? www.meci.com


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats awsome!!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very cool! be sure to turn it on when the Tots get near it, it will really make them jump!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is so kick ass!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow! It turned out great, super job!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*THANKS ALL! One thing Ive noticed...*

One thing I MUST say, being a part of this forum is really great! The support is incredible! No matter what kind of creation you make, the group ALWAYS has words of encouragement, NEVER a rude comment or a cut to anyone about what they have made which I think shows the maturity and dedication of the Hauntforum members.

Im proud to stand here next to you folks and I never fear posting something I have created and I hope that continues thru 2007 and beyond.

Thanks for the encouragement to make Halloween better for me, my family, neighbors and the kids!

Melty


----------

